# When will this cross/Designer breed stuff end?



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Check these misfits out.

http://www.louisianalabbes.com/


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What the heck... Id be embarassed to own one.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah...no kidding...kind of like owning a chocolate lab, huh? oke: :lol:

Just kidding!

Mike


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

How the heck did you come across that Browndog?

That male beagle must need a stool! I can't believe those idiots...$500 for a pup?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

OK...the more I see on that site, the more I get pi$$ed.

Maybe the trailer in the background explains it?

That is one of the ugliest beagles I've ever seen too...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> Yeah...no kidding...kind of like owning a chocolate lab, huh? oke: :lol:
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> Mike


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> That male beagle must need a stool!


Actually, the beagle is the female, poor girl!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm so sick of the designer breeds out there and this is about one of the worst, maybe because I'm a lab owner... Either their camera they take pictures with is f'd up or those dogs, even the pure breads, look like they fell right out of the ugly tree.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I am reminded of the phrase "Labs are too good for the commoners!" (James Lamb Free)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Actually they are not bad dogs. My old boss on the dairy farm has one. Though the dog was an accident. The female lab was in heat and the male beagle got excited and BAM the stork brought lab/beagle mix. The dog is dumb as hell, but looks exactly like a mini lab. Basically only good for a guard dog.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Actually they are not bad dogs.....The dog is dumb as hell


??????


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I mean they are not completely worthless, but as far as hunting goes the dogs are dumb. They are just good for a farm dog and nothing else.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> I mean they are not completely worthless, but as far as hunting goes the dogs are dumb. They are just good for a farm dog and nothing else.


What dog isn't good for a "farm dog?"


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Actually they are not bad dogs. My old boss on the dairy farm has one. Though the dog was an accident. The female lab was in heat and the male beagle got excited and BAM the stork brought lab/beagle mix. The dog is dumb as hell, but looks exactly like a mini lab. Basically only good for a guard dog.


My only comment on this is :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:

" Dumb as hell, mini Lab and only good for a guard dog" :huh:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The thing barks like hell and will chase you around. Though it will never bite anything anymore since it bite a cow.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

It won't end, not as long as ignorant people are willing to buy these mutts...


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought a black male lab pup this summer. He has a great pedigree, health clearances etc. He wasn't cheap but wasn't terribly expensive either. I know of a breeder locally that sells labradoodles and goldendoodles for a few hundred more than what I paid. No health clearances and it's a mutt. I don't get it?? Maybe I need to get into that business cuz she does well. 
As long as there are buyers there will be sellers.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Correct me if I am wrong but they do not really need health clearances if they are cross breeds. Not saying it is right just clarifying.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That is just not right.. even the puppies are weird looking. Who ever sees a lab when looking at these should take a closer look a I think.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

djleye said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but they do not really need health clearances if they are cross breeds. Not saying it is right just clarifying.


no they don't need clearances. I just meant that when it comes to a pure lab the price will be a bit higher when pups have the clearances vs. a lab without. My pup had all the bells and whistles and was cheaper than her pups with nothing and a mutt pedigree. If that makes sense?
She can charge $800 because right now they are a novelty.


----------

